# Helium infused beer



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Short version with subtitles


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have done this before. I use to brew and keg my own beer. I would put it in a keg with the carbonating sugar and let it carbonate for a week. Then I would charge it with 30psi of helium and roll it on the floor and listen for the hiss as the helium was infused into the beer. Then I would let the pressure out and recharge it back to the delivery pressure of 6psi. I took this to a get-together and gave away free beer. Every time someone would belch up a beer burp they would talk funny. It was a gas (pun intended). :mrgreen:


----------

